# New Paint Job That's Still Sticky



## NorCalBoriquen (Oct 29, 2012)

I got my car painted a month ago and inside the door jams, trunk and hood the paint is still sticky. What can I do to get it dry? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

You sound to have NOT very good problem on your hands! Was your car painted at a shop if so you need to make this problem there problem. A month is a very long time for any clear to still be tacky. Or are we talking about a single stage base? ?was the car sprayed all at same time inside and out? If so mite try opening everything up and let it set sometimes the extra clear that go's into the jams as the outside is sprayed can do weird things. If they were sprayed at a different time then that could be a hole bag of headaches.


----------



## NorCalBoriquen (Oct 29, 2012)

I am was sprayed at a shop and I am thinking it was done around the same time. I have left the doors, trunk and hood open for a week in the garage and it's just not harden up. I have a heat gun can I use that to see if it dries?
The guy who sprayed my car in his shop didn't do a good job. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Not enough hardner was mixed. It could take months or might even never cure. Honestly those areas probably need to be stripped and re-shot.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

What brand of paint was used?


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

A bag of headaches!


----------



## NorCalBoriquen (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't even know what paint was used to be honest. I guess I will call him and tell him he needs to fix that. So a heat gun would not harden it up? 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Soccer63SS (Jun 9, 2010)

Heat gun MAY only get the top surface to harden but it will not make the paint fully cure.
Hate to be bearer of bad news, but sounds like paint wasn't properly mixed.
Only fix would be to take it all back down, primer and repaint.


----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Soccer63SS said:


> Heat gun MAY only get the top surface to harden but it will not make the paint fully cure.
> Hate to be bearer of bad news, but sounds like paint wasn't properly mixed.
> Only fix would be to take it all back down, primer and repaint.



what he said :thumbsup:


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Most likely heat gun will do no good but you can give it a try I'm on board with clear wasn't mixed right But could also be something in the mix was bad (hardner) Out of date just bad it can happen. Like other's have said best fixe is remove it all and have it done right. But it can just be cleared with more clear But doing this could lift/ wrinkle the shit that's there now or it could work just fine and dry like it should only thing about doing this is there's no telling if and what that soft clear could do down the road (6month's to a year or2) could never have a problem with it :dunno:


----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

Re do it. Take it down to primer.

I sanded down the clear and reshot another coat of clear. Now my whole car is fucked! New clear cracked and shrank on top of my graphics.


----------



## TheCoatingStore (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah, likely some or all of the activator was left out. If that is the case it is unlikely to ever get hard. The fact that the outside is ok tells you it is not the paint but something else.


----------



## sanwatson2303 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi,
I have been you then I just call the shop and ask about that why my car paint is so sticky after a month too.


----------



## NorCalBoriquen (Oct 29, 2012)

I will see what's up with this Mickey Mouse paint shop and have him fix it. If I can't get them to fix it what's my other options besides re-painting it? Wet sand?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 67 BRUTA (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow be lucky it was just the door jams . I had that happen to me on a complete . What happen was I laid the black base coat then began to mix clear coat . As I added clear ,reducer , and hardener into mixing bucket someone interrupted me with questions . And walked out of spray booth for a few minutes. BIG MISTAKE !!!!!!! I came back in poured clear in cup of spray gun and started spraying . So you get what happened ? I never mixed the components of the clear !!! Pulled car out the next day and was tacky . Left it out side for a month luckly it was in the summer . So I lightly sanded with 150 grit paper made sure it didn't gummy up on the paper that way I opened it up so it could dry faster let that sit for another month . Sanded again with 400 grit wet sanded it was cured by the way . Put back in booth put an epoxy sealer them based and cleared and cut and buffed and out the door . Was a big headache but mistakes do happen .lost out on $$ but o'well he was happy in the end . And from hear on I do not answer to no one while I'm in the spray booth !!!!!!!


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

What color is your car painted?


----------



## Familia509 (Jun 22, 2011)

I would say that the material was not properly mixed, even using a heat gun wont help. If shop painted it demand that they re due the mistake, I would say start over, sand it down and re spray everything. A bad prep will only cause problems in the long run,...


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

If you bury base coats without proper dry times In between coats , you get solvent trap , It stays soft . ReDo


----------

